# Boy Catches Fish, Alligator Steals It



## win231 (Oct 2, 2021)

And the kid's fishing pole, too!


----------



## cdestroyer (Oct 3, 2021)

that was strange but fun


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2021)

Great video!  Thanks

I once hooked a gator (intentionally), when I got him up to the boat he jumped up and bit about 3 feet off of my pole.  And it was a much heavier pole than the kid had.  Kept that pole, or what was left of it, as a souvenir for a long time...


----------

